# Blizzard wird eingestellt ????



## Breezer95 (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe irgendwo im Forum was davon gelesen, das der Blizzard  Rahmen nicht mehr hergestellt wird. Nur noch dieses Jahr und dann wäre Schluss.
Weiß jemand was davon oder ist das nur Gerede. Ich hoffe jedenfalls das es Quatsch ist. 

Mirko


----------



## JPHcross (7. Juni 2010)

Ich kann kein Details geben, aber ich konfirmiere, dass die Blizzard nicht tot ist, die Details wird bei Eurobike kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Ich tippe auf 120mm Federweg, gebogenes Unterrohr und weniger Blätter. 
Hoffentlich habe ich unrecht.


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Juni 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf 120mm Federweg, gebogenes Unterrohr und weniger Blätter.
> ...



... und als Karbonrahmen ... 
... dann passt es zur restlichen Familie ...


----------



## Clemens (8. Juni 2010)

Wird wahrscheinlich so gehen wie beim Salsa Ala Carte: Weiterleben mit krummen Unterrohr und anderem Rahmenmaterial (Titan). Eventuell auch als 29er. Kommt mit gelaserten Ahornblättern und dem Slogan "Gefertigt bei Lynskey in den USA nach den Spezifikationen und Qualitätsansprüchen von Rocky Mountain, eine Marke der Procycle Group...."


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Juni 2010)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe, ich bin nicht der einzige Pessimist.

Hoffentlich wird wenigstens noch das diesjährige ausgeliefert. Ende Juni soll es kommen.


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Juni 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich sehe, ich bin nicht der einzige Pessimist.



Realisten, bitte ...
... leider ...
... Ein 29er-Modell halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich ...
... es soll ja zwei Blizzard-Variationen geben ...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Juni 2010)

wünschenswert wäre ein BLIZZARD mit 120mm Geometrie.....


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juni 2010)

Ich will esnlich mal eine Farbvariante: Glossy Black und Rot oder Rot und Gelb.


----------



## Matze. (14. Juni 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich will esnlich mal eine Farbvariante: Glossy Black und Rot oder Rot und Gelb.





Rot und gelb, pfui deibel, dann lieber noch ein krummes Unterrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (15. Juni 2010)

Sieht doch gut aus:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/9/4/2/7/_/medium/CIMG7256.JPG


----------



## ice (19. Juni 2010)

... das original Altitude ist auch schon tod...


----------

